# Spouse debate, need input



## italionstallion (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a 29 gallon tall (25in tall, 22in wide, 15 in deep) great filtration and co2 injection. Setting it up and we went to pre shop fish. We went to our Local owned place. She wants two yellow labs and an orange peacock or powder blue. The guy said they would be fine. Per my research, they will be fine until they reach maturity. She wants a yellow fish. Am I right or wrong? They will be fine until they start to mature. If I'm right, what alternatives can I steer her towards? I've showed her rams. I got meh lol

Looking for yellow or colorful fish that will work in a planted 29 gallon.

Thank you


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

kind of the wrong height tank for rift lake cichlids..a longer shallower tank would be better..but it could work if you fill it with rocks about 14-16" high..plants don't work well with these fish either...they tend to tear them up.
maybe some gold angels would work for her..some of these plants would fill the tank too.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There is a yellow-bellied krib. Or gold gourami.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

You could show her some Apistos. Or you could potentially do a small colony of Neolamprologus Leleupi if you're feeling the need for African cichlids. Or for schooling fish you could do some Furcata Rainbows if you can find them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh yeah, A. borellis or inca. Many apisto females will turn bright yellow when guarding fry.


----------



## italionstallion (Jun 5, 2013)

After further research, until we find a house we are going to save these fish for a bigger bow front. I think I want to avoid Africans. It's going to be s battle keeping the ph up. My current 50 runs ph 7.1, high ph 8. I will have a hard time getting the ph that high and keeping it. I trIed on my last set up. If we go with two electric blue rams. Any tank mates in yellow? Some Angel fish

She likes the ones you have posted so far for the bow front . We've added them to the list.


----------

